# Incredible fishing 100 miles off Madeira Beach, Florida



## Harbison

For the last couple of months offshore fishing has been not only hot but steaming. Catches have been incredible. We had a short, but good, American red season: (After the season)

The vermilion, yellow tail, and lane snapper fishing has been good. And then there is the hard to fool, hard to catch, mangrove snapper. The mango bite has been strong; very strong, and they are big. On the over-night trip we can keep 20 mangos; that's a great catch in itself. Lisa, that's one to be proud of: 


And we have even more to look forward to. July begins the big one, the one we have all been waiting for...gag grouper season. The mighty gag grouper, big, strong, and hungry. Ms. Lisa Sheffield, bet your daddy, Mr. Joe Pickens, is proud of the fisher-girl he raised:

Friday, thee P.M: Come along with us as we board our home away from home for the next 39 hours, Hubbard Marina's Florida Fisherman ll. Our quest: 'Incredible Fishing 100 Miles Off Madeira Beach, Florida.' Let's go!

Ever stop to think what it would be like to take two very heavy offshore rods used in tandem to do battle with a monster of the deep? Add a twelve pound bonito for bait and get ready for the battle of a life time. Get ready for a challenge that defies the imagination. Mr. Austin Warensford, (L), & Mr. Kyle Barbosa experienced the pain first hand. Watch the great battle 21 minutes, 49 seconds into the video at the end of this report. Muscles sore? They will be from just watching Austin & Kyle at work:

On the way to our offshore destination many really nice kings are caught. Mr. Jason Bentley, Louisville, Kentucky, that's a king anyone would be proud of:

OK! We are ready for some, 'Incredible Fishing 100 Miles off Madeira Beach, Florida.' Let the fun begin:
The bite is immediate and strong. Mr.Rick Miller, talk about tuna:



 







Dwayne, looks like the mangrove snapper are getting even bigger:

The kings just will not stop:

Sun-up! We already have a huge box stuffed full of fish. Hope they are ready for breakfast:

The ARS join in:




Gag season is going to open up a new ball game:



Nice scamp grouper:

OK! The catch is already 'Incredible.' Let's hit some flat bottom pot holes for red grouper:


Hold on! Dwayne, looks like you have latched onto a run-away freight train:
Watch the great battle 5:31 minutes into the video at the end of this report. See the great fish as he first pops out of the water. You will simply not believe what Will goes through to vent the huge grouper:




Well! Fishing 100 miles off Madeira Beach, Florida has proven to be simply ' Incredible!';
Mr. Joshua Leach, was it worth the 984 mile trip from Dayton, Ohio to fish the, Fishing Capitol of the World, to fish 100 miles off Florida's Madeira Beach? "Bob, you had better believe it." Daughters Katelynn, Victoria, and Gracie will be hearing about this one for a long time:


----------



## Harbison

The fishing is so good, let's do it all over again. But first, a 1/2 day trip. Meet Mike, galley supervisor. He and Tammy form an unbeatable team:

Captain Frank is so proud of our younger generation, our young fisher boys & girls:

Talk about a happy camper; that smile says it all:

Three P.M., Let's go out where the big boys play. Will, exactly how do you tie that snell hook rig?

Bonito has proven to be a most dependable bait. We try our best to catch at least a dozen on the way out. However, we are having a real problem this Sunday afternoon; those darn king fish simply refuse to leave us alone. Hold on, something just hit the port side outrigger. Now that's a nice one. At one time we actually had three bonito on at the same time.

That's plenty of bonito. Let's hit the sack. After a great night's sleep we are, once again 100 miles off Madeira Beach, Florida. Let the fights begin:
 

Ever wonder what Jersey Girl Tammy does when she is not preparing those fabulous meals? The fish do not have a chance against this fisher-girl:

The mangrove snapper are hungry; very hungry:

As the sun comes up, so do the AJ's:

Nice going son, nice going indeed. This young man tore the mangos apart. 



Lisa says her dad taught her how to fish. Sir, you can be proud of that daughter of yours. Looks like dad is still lending a helping hand. Dee, does that sound familiar to you? Daughters are so very special!
 


Tammy, you have been a life-savor on both of these trips. New Jersey can be very proud of you; I know we are: 

When fighting big fish, it's OK to use the rail for leverage, but make very sure the rail touches only the grip of the rod:

Even on two heavy outfits, it's still a real fight:. It's a good thing the kings finally decided to give the bonito a chance. This was the third hit on 10-12 pound bonito within a thirty minute period. We were fishing in well over 100 feet of water. What a fight! 


Will does his thing for the second time in two days. Watch the huge grouper, after being properly vented, immediately dive for his rocky home. (23:31 into the video): 

Want to know more about the, ' Incredible Fishing 100 Miles off Madeira Beach, Florida?' Just ask the Sanford, Florida father-daughter team of Mr. Joe Pickens, and Ms. Lisa Sheffield. Better yet! Come see for yourself. The Sunday trip was the first 500 + mango trip of the season, and the best is yet to come. Join in; we need all the help we can get!
 

In the money winners: 


Like action? Like to fish? Join the adventure...(Click on the Youtube link






Bob Harbison
Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## TailRazor

Great read as usual, still want to make a trip with them one of these years.


----------



## Harbison

It would be an honor to have you on the Florida Fisherman. I will feature you in my report! Bob


----------



## Realtor

Whew!


----------



## Harbison

I really hope you guys like this one. It took me two days to get it out. Until you have actually done it, you cannot even imagine the among of work involved. 
Thank you for making every minute time very well spent. Bob


----------



## recess

Abosolutely fantastic write up !!!! I always enjoy reading and seeing your reports and pics.


----------



## Harbison

Thank you so very much. Sir, most on here know I lost my wife of 39 years, and even my youngest daughter to cancer. Knowing that I am making others happy eases the emotional stress tremendously. You will never know how important your kind words are to me. Thanks is all I really have to offer. But that I give 100% straight from the heart. Bob


----------



## WhyMe

As always....what a great report and great pics. Tight lines.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Jason

As usual, killing me!!! Gezzzzzzz i wanna come down sooooo bad!!!!


----------



## Harbison

Thanks guys! You have not seen anything yet. Next month begins our gag grouper season. It's going to be a very bad time to be a fish! Bob


----------



## Spoolin Up

Awesome report!! I wanna get hooked up with one of those truck sized grouper!!


----------



## Harbison

Thank you sir. It would be a real honor to have you on the Florida Fisherman ll. I would love to feature you in my report. Bob


----------



## Sea-r-cy

Any of you guys (or gals) thinking about doing the 39 hour trip, just go! You will enjoy! :yes: I went this last spring, met Bob, and had a great time! And took home a large cooler full of fish.  :notworthy:


----------



## Harbison

*This is Floida*

:thumbup: It's always an honor meeting our North Florida friends. I know you guys have some outstanding fishing also; after all, this is Florida!


----------

